# What words have you started using since youve read LOTR?



## Anamatar IV (Oct 9, 2002)

The thread is basically the title. Not basically. IS. What vocab have you used since youve read LOTR? Ill start:

Folly
Whence
Demon
Yonder
Thou.


----------



## Galdor (Oct 9, 2002)

The only one that I can think of right now is "Bane" as in "Durin's bane". I'm sure there's more, so I'll post them if I can think of them. I also use a lot of phrases from LOTR like "Fool of a Took" and stuff like that.


----------



## Eliot (Oct 10, 2002)

I've started saying this when I want something: My own, my love, my own, my precioussss


----------



## kohaku (Oct 10, 2002)

i started wording things differently, like following the narrations and descriptions, but i can't think of any examples right now...


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 11, 2002)

I don't know. The books might have helped my vocabulary a little bit. The main thing is that I'm always calling myself poor Smeagol.


----------



## Muffinly (Oct 12, 2002)

Hither, thither, whither, haste, bane, hullo, Valar, Maiar, Námarië, etc.


----------



## HobbitGirl (Oct 14, 2002)

I've been saying "fair" to mean beautiful. I've also been saying "foul" and "hullo". I always refer to my One Ring replica as "my precioussssss."


----------



## Popqueen62 (Oct 14, 2002)

I've also been wording things differently. But i say things in more proper english.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 17, 2002)

I've started saying, "Handses?..string? Or nothing?!" in certain situations...
Hehe..but that's more from The Hobbit...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Muffinly _
> *Hither, thither, whither, haste, bane, *



these,as well as: fair(meaning beautiful),folly,lo!,behold!....and many more which I can't remember now.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 17, 2002)

Hmmm...I also say, "I care not." Like Boromir from the movie.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Oct 18, 2002)

I have started using fool quite abit actually.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 18, 2002)

I say, "Fool of a took!" to my friends when they're being stoopid.  Which is often...they ARE my friends.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Oct 18, 2002)

I think its agreat insult because not many people use it and its very cultuvated!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 18, 2002)

Plust "took" is just so DARN fun to say!!!


----------



## Hooded Ranger (Oct 19, 2002)

For some reason, on occasion I've used the phrase " What had it got in it's pocketses?" Odd isn't it?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 19, 2002)

well i've used a few of those words. justr to confuse my friends mostly. they are all to stupid to realize wut anything besides kool, hey, and dude mean. LOL


----------



## fersganjh (Oct 20, 2002)

hullo! have ne of u found urselves saying things like "friends of old, daughter of [blah]" + "[Insert Name] is never late [Insert Name] Nor is he/she early, he/she arrives precisely when he/she means to!" + ur rite Wonko The Sane "took" is so much darn fun to say! ^-^ Námarië...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 21, 2002)

I've also been saying, "They come in pints?" and "I'm gettin' one!" efven when it doesn't fit!!!


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 21, 2002)

I started saying "keep it safe, keep it secret" in certain situations but only because of the movie.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 22, 2002)

I've been saying, "Are you scared?" and then if they said, "Yes" I'd say, "Not nearly enough!"
Or if they said, "No" I'd say..."well you should be!!"


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 23, 2002)

Chornicles of Narrnia, Harry Potter, and LotR have all ruined me speech~ I quite 'em ALL OFTEN!!! I use bane, fool, NINNYHAMMER! Nagini, Wingardium Leviosa, "don't be such an ass!" traitor, handses, hobittses, any Elvish words, I have 5 Lotr niicknames!  and I say Anduril and Galadriel and stuff constantly! hullo, hither, thither,whereto's and hwyfore's! Dwarf, Elf, Hobbit! Aragorn! my friend has a REALLY pathetic copy of the Onee Ring, and I keep saying "give us our Preceeouss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Eliot (Oct 23, 2002)

I love yelling out qoutes from the LOTR or the Hobbit anytime of the day (only at home) and then any members of my family that are around will just stare at me for a few seconds. I never really care though


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 23, 2002)

yeah I'll go around yelling qoutes at church, and everyone knows what a nut I am, so they aren't really surprised. I do the weirdest things! it's really very funny what I do


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Oct 24, 2002)

not from the book, but i sometimes ask "what about 2nd breakfast?" in the morning when i've finished the 1st one


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 25, 2002)

Hehe...my brother and I say that WHOLE scene together! It's soo funny.

EVERY morning, right after breakfast he'll say, "What about second breakfast?" 

I'll say, "I don't think she knows about second breakfast" *referring to my mother*

And he'll look shocked, "What about elevenses, afternoon tea, supper, dinner? she knows about those, right?"

And I say, "I wouldn't count on it, Pip." YAY!


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 25, 2002)

lol I quote that all the time with my best friend, and everyone stares at us like "WAHT?????"


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 25, 2002)

We also like to say something random...and then just shout, "I CARE NOT" in an English accent at the top of our lungs and then act all hurt and stuff.


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 26, 2002)

I mostly run around screaming "I love LEgolas!" at the top of my lungs.  Iget the weirdest looks! I also bounce around saying in a sing-song voice "I kill the Witch King!"(<repeat 89162356156758 times!)


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 28, 2002)

We also like to say, 'Oh that's nice! Ash on my tomatoes!" just like Pippin does when Frodo stamps out the fire on Weathertop.

We say it a lot actually...A WHOLE lot...me and my brothers do.

We also like to think of Lord of the Pants quotes so randomly at the dinner table and such we'll burst out with comments about pants.

The current one is "Let's go pants some orc!" instead of "Let's go hunt some orc!" my brothers just find it funny...they don't realize how seriously I take this orc pantsing!
 Probably because they haven't seen that wanderers thread...


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 28, 2002)

my two fave pants qoutes:

There is only one Lord of the Ring, and he does not share pants!

Will yuo look into my pants?
What will I see?
 

 the last ones kinda nasty..........


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 30, 2002)

I said this to my friend the other day when she was talking smack about herself:

NO!!!!!!!!!! *ROARS WITH THE FIRE OF A THOUSAND BALROGS* AND IF YOU CONTINUE TO ARGUE WITH ME I'LL SEND YOU TO THE PITS OF ANGBAND FROM WHICH THERE IS NO ESCAPE!!!!


----------



## Diabless (Nov 7, 2002)

When I am not being a tolkienite on purpose...
I have used "bane"
I described almost loosing my planner as, "So, when I was almost on the egde of dispair" subconciosuly and my frineds were like, lotr much?
I also like to quote Eowyn, "But no living man am I..."
and 
Gandalf's "so do all who see such times..."

I also say lotr as one word- like many fans do, I am sure
lo-ch-ra- like that


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 8, 2002)

One of my friends friends calls me LOTR girl.  Hehe.

I now say, "Wotcha" but that's not a LOTR thing.

I say "Namarie" occasionally...but I only recently learned what it meant.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Nov 9, 2002)

its not LOTR, but bilbo in The Hobbit always uses the word "queer"...like heights make him feel queer. well, im always like "that was really queer" now. people give me weird looks....


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 13, 2002)

That's because "queer" has come to mean OTHER things now, Goldie!


----------



## Princess Vi (Nov 13, 2002)

plz make sure you specefie which Goldie, as I am also called that. and what's Namarie mean? I use it, and don't even know waht it means! let's see let's see.........oh yeah, just about every time I g swimming, I qoute Gollum. "fissh, nice fissh, makes eyes bright and fingers tight!" I get really "queer" looks


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 13, 2002)

Namarie means farewell in Elvish.

 Snaga taught me that!


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 13, 2002)

I am of northern stock - Yorkshire, Lancashire and Westmorland, where many of these so-called old fashioned words are still in use, including thee thy and thou in rural places. Have you never called anyone the bane of your life? I haven't adopted any phrases from LotR, though I'll watch out for them.


----------



## Bombadillo (Nov 14, 2002)

ehm.... i dont use much of lotr english cause i live in holland, but alas is my favorite. people are saying im weird, and ive only read lotr thrice!! (is this a word? it sounds fun)


----------



## DGoeij (Nov 14, 2002)

I'm not having to cope with any of this. English is not my native language, so in day to day conversations it's very hard for LOTR-language to slip in. 
I do notice I find it hard to talk about LOTR with my girlfriend, who has read the dutch version. Most names stayed the same in the translation, but not all of them. And since most of my conversations on Tolkien's works happen here, in english, I find it very hard to get remember any of the dutch terms when talking to her.


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 15, 2002)

Yes, bombadillo thrice is a word meaning (as you guessed) three times. I don't think there's anything so succinct for four times, unless anyone knows better. I think our non-English speaking friends do really well - many old words can't be found in modern dictionaries. You can look them up in www.glyphweb.com/arda/words.html


----------



## LadyElf (Dec 1, 2002)

I use the following

* FOOL! (doesn't everyone?)
* Foul dwimmerlake!
* Oh sweet Eru! (No one knows what I'm talking about but the tone of voice can convey the message.)
* My preciousssssssssssss (must have multiple s'ssssss)
* Ai Valar
* In place of a dark lord you will set forth a QUEEN! AND I SHALL NOT BE TERRIBLE BUT BEAUTIFUL....(When my brother tried to steal my seat when I got up to get a drink. )
* And in chats I introduce my self as Ele daughter of so and so.
*Nay
*Aye
*Go back to the shadows <insert rest of the quote. too lazy to type it.>
*Mellon! (heeheehee, automatic doors are so much fun now.)
*I also tend to sing the songs in Lord of the Rings. My friend and I did a very good duet of the song Sam sings in RotK when Frodo is trapped in Cirith Ungol one day on the way to classes. She's a music major and I'm a psychology major so she wrote the music for it and I tried to analyze the odd looks we were getting.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 1, 2002)

*Sundered*

I haven't gone in for the phrases, but I think 'sundered' is the most useful additional word in my vocabulary from LotR, as it hasn't been adequately replaced by a modern word. Separated or parted are too general. I tell people of a beautiful bluebell woods near Marlborough which is a sundered part of the Savernake Forest - no other word will do. (excuse to insert picture)....


----------



## BrandonBrassbow (Dec 2, 2002)

heh, i was wondering if this happened to anyone else. 
anyway,my speech has gotten alot more proper, i guess you would say. and i'll say things backwards, like...instead of saying "there are too many cats" i'd say; "the cats are too many". stuff like that. i also use the word 'save' in the place of 'except', like 'the sky was empty, save the birds and the clouds'. and i also reffer to myself i as do in my signature. and of course i quote the movie as often as the situation presents itself.

-brassbow


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 2, 2002)

Hmm...yes, so I said, "summat" in a text message the other day.

It's not a LotR word..but I read it in LotR..as well as other places.


----------



## EverEve (Dec 2, 2002)

Oh, here I go! I do say things a lot more properly now, and when I do, I tend to get this British accent for some reason (thats rather odd, isnt it?)...but here we go:

hither/thither
save (as in except)
lo!
thank eru!
hands off the precioussss (when ppl touch nething of mine concerning LOTR)
alas!
odd
"i see your mind!" (from the movie)
"back you devils!"
"I am never late, nor am I early....." (yall can finish it)
hullo

oh! and its also affected the way I write: favourite/favorite, colour/color..one thats not from LOTR theatre/theater...theres probly more..


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 2, 2002)

I've been changing my spelling of things occasionally because I'm enamoured of British culture...but yeah, it amounts to the same thing.


----------



## Athelas (Dec 2, 2002)

*Fell*

Traffic was fell today.

There was a fell line at the Post office.

Ninnyhammer. Neekerbreeker. Gaffer. Folly.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 2, 2002)

Hehe...Ninnyhammer....


----------



## Froggum (Dec 2, 2002)

After a recent viewing of FOTR, I found my self saying, "It comes in pints? I'm gettin' one!" at Whitey's. I dunno if y'all hav Whitey's where you come from, I think its only in the midwest, but its the best ice cream ever! Baskin-Robbins had nothing on Whitey's!


----------



## Mablung (Dec 2, 2002)

I have started to use whither and thither alot much to the annoyment of many people I know.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 3, 2002)

The truth is, the English language has got sloppy in the last 50-60 years - words have been used to mean the opposite of what they used to (from the ancient 'let' which meant 'hinder', to the later 'wicked' which used to mean 'bad', which also used to mean something not nice) - you see what I mean? Also, precise meanings have been lost through sloppy useage. Words are power, and Tolkien knew how to use them to their best advantage. It seems to me that the language can only be improved - both sides of the pond - if Tolkien English catches on. How much more precise and economical is it to say "Whence come you?" than "Where have you come from?" (Faramir when he meets Pippin). "Whence" means "From what place", so no extra "from" is needed in front of it. My theory all falls apart, of course, if I start quoting Treebeard!


----------



## Froggum (Dec 3, 2002)

I just caught myself using the word "befell" in my human evolution paper.


----------



## Anira the Elf (Dec 3, 2002)

i've noticed my speach has become a lot more proper also. it's kind of weird though, because i am getting better grades on my English papers than i used to get. hensforth, my teacher like me a whole lot more!! 

are u kiddin' man!! baskin' and Robins rock( but htis is comin' for a north west American) nope, never heard of Witney's. 

ok that was my bit of my impropper English.

btw, i agree fully with u, Eledhwen. it's gotten so fell that u can't say one word with out getting a weird look or it meaning something nasty. Since i am the pretty much only Tolkien fanatic at my school than i better get crackin' on the goog language.


----------



## Froggum (Dec 4, 2002)

It's WHITEY'S, man. And you have no idea what you're missing!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 4, 2002)

Hmm...Baskin Robbins is good ice cream, and coming from the Pacific Northwest I have not heard of Whitey's either.

But in the midwest, in a small town in northwestern Indiana there is a frozen custard shop that is TO DIE FOR.

Much better than 31 Flavors, sorry Anira.


----------



## Eliot (Dec 4, 2002)

You have totally missed out if you haven't had Oberweis Dairy before! That is the best ice-cream I've had!

Okay, let's get back on the subject. I've lately started calling people old gaffers.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Eliot said:_I've lately started calling people old gaffers.


I bet they love that! Gaffer means 'old man' or 'the boss' (informal - still used in England), but my dictionary says it is also the chief electrician in a television film or production unit, but I don't know if that applies in America too.


----------



## Bailey Baggins (Dec 5, 2002)

I catch myself using the word "ere". " and the sword-that-was-broken shall be re-forged ere I set off to war."


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eledhwen _
> *I bet they love that! Gaffer means 'old man' or 'the boss' (informal - still used in England), but my dictionary says it is also the chief electrician in a television film or production unit, but I don't know if that applies in America too. *



It does. It's the only usage it has in America, but most people don't even know it.


----------



## Mablung (Dec 5, 2002)

No... it is only known from those stupid slides they play at big theaters while you wait for the movie to start.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 5, 2002)

I knew it from WAY before that! I'm quite a smart little Elf.

Hush your mouth!


----------



## Mablung (Dec 5, 2002)

Dang elves making us puny men look stupid.


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Dec 8, 2002)

returning to the major theme of this thread, the words that I have started using since reading tLotR are folly, whence, ere, fool, and I now have a tendancy to put my sentences backwards (the syntax of most romance languages), e.g. I care not....or it matters not. There are more but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## Froggum (Dec 8, 2002)

Whence! I forgot all about whence! I use it all the time! And ere, alas, fell, and save(as in except) and... oh, I give up. I'll never talk like a normal midwestern rustic again. Wait, that's a good thing.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Dec 8, 2002)

I used all sorts of fancy old-fashioned English words for years before I started reading LotR, but I use them ever so much more now, especially since I write stories about Elves now and put in all sorts of stuff you couldn't say to someone if you were just walking down the street. Here's a list:

Whence, Thence, Wither, Hither/Thither, Haste, Foul, Fell, Fair, Folly, Fool, Save, Hearken, Thrice, Lo!, Behold, Ever and anon, Bade Farewell, Alas!, Abroad, Afield, Befall, Belie, Counsel, Comely, Carouse, Amiss, Aghast, Aught/Naught, Craven, Defile, Descry

Not Tolkien related, but along the same line, I sometimes say I've taken a fancy to something rather than I like it.


----------



## Athelas (Dec 8, 2002)

*A shadow and a threat*

I now find them growing everywhere. My hard drive, my gym bag, even my pants.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Dec 8, 2002)

I've begun saying "Hullo" instead of "Hello". I also use the word "fool" as an insult, and I use the word "fly" to tell someone to go away. I've also found myself using old-fashioned words such as "whither", "thither", "whence", "aye", "nay", "ere", "alas" and "thou".

To compliment someone, I use the word "fair", and sometimes when I am feeling over protective of something, I call it "my precioussss".


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Dec 9, 2002)

I've started to say "Hullo" too. 
Also, when I get mad at my sister I call her Shelob or Witchking. 
She hasn't read LOTR so she doesn't know what it means.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 10, 2002)

My brother called me a mathom yesterday...

And they ALWAYS call me Fatty Lumpkin. But I'm NOT fat!!


----------



## Rangerdave (Dec 10, 2002)

I've always been fond of the term *dwimmerlaik*. 
The original meaning is "juggler" or "enchanter", but has come to mean anyone who uses trickery, slight of hand or linguistic legerdemain to influence others for disreputable gain.

Wonko the Sane could probably get some use out of this. It sounds like a word she would use.

RD


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Dec 11, 2002)

With me, being NOT a native English language speaker, it often happens that I simply love or don't a word from this language.
For example, I don't like the word "gorgeous" - it doesn't sound nice to me, in spite of its meaning....

When I started reading Tolkien in English I was totally amazed of the beauty of the words! And I really have started using a few that I've learnt from Tolkien - "awe", "perceive", "sense", "for"(=because)....
And I have learned to love the poems!


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 11, 2002)

I always call people "nosers" like Gollum does.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *I've always been fond of the term dwimmerlaik.
> The original meaning is "juggler" or "enchanter", but has come to mean anyone who uses trickery, slight of hand or linguistic legerdemain to influence others for disreputable gain.
> 
> ...



Probably.  In fact, I used it in the shower this morning...to refer to my shampoo bottle who tricked me into thinking it was on the shelf when really it was on the floor and caused me to slip and nearly break my pelvis.

Which is an awful bone to break but given the circumstances and the impending christmas holidays would just have been HORRIBLE.


----------



## Athelas (Dec 12, 2002)

*That's amazing!*

I slipped on the icy sidewalk yesterday, fell straight forward and sprained my ninnyhammer.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 12, 2002)

What's a ninnyhammer?


----------



## Rasec (Dec 15, 2002)

My vocablary has enlarged so much since I've read LOTR. I do not speak English, for I am from Brazil, but my Portuguese vocabulary has grown so very fast! Even in English, because of TTF. Thank you, people! LoL
Words that I remember now I've started using in Portuguese are crepúsculo (crepuscule, I guess) and persuadir (persuade)... 

See you soon,
'Cesar.


----------



## Goldberry1234 (Dec 26, 2002)

"Cloven"

Seems everything in these books is always being "cleaved" or has been "cloven"...love it!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 2, 2003)

Just the other day my mum told me to go out and pull weeds at like 6pm (she was mad at me and trying to punish me) and even though it doesn't mean the same thing I said in my best Gandalf voice "A little late for trimming the verge" and she accused me of being cheeky and I had to pull weeds anyway.


----------



## Snaga (Jan 10, 2003)

I've suddenly taken to saying 'I care not'... endlessly usable.

We had a red dawn.... so I muttered 'Blood has been spilt this night!'

OK so both of those are movie phrases.. I care not. (You see?!)

Oh yes also I sometimes say 'We now have but one choice.'

Whatever a ninnyhammer is I dont think you can sprain it!


----------



## Isenho (Jan 10, 2003)

great ones snaga! yeah me, i too say "We have but one choice"
or "I go to find the sun!" whenever im going off to find something, yeah


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snaga1 _
> *I've suddenly taken to saying 'I care not'... endlessly usable.
> 
> We had a red dawn.... so I muttered 'Blood has been spilt this night!'
> ...



Didn't you also say you've wanted to say, "A shadow and a threat has been growing in my mind....something approaches!" When you see one of your friends coming?



Anyway, you stole "I care not" from me!  You say it more than I do now!


----------



## Frodorocks (Jan 11, 2003)

It doesn't matter if he stole it from you, you care not.


----------



## Legolam (Jan 12, 2003)

Ever since Snaga said this climbing the stairs to my flat, I've taken to repeating it, much to the annoyance of my flatmates:

"Curse these stepses, we hatessss them!"

(I live on the third floor, it's quite a climb!)


----------



## Harry_Potter (Jan 13, 2003)

ive started saying punter
and excrement (in the same way mr burns says escellent)

i dont think its because of lotr though


----------



## Snaga (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Legolam _
> *Ever since Snaga said this climbing the stairs to my flat, I've taken to repeating it, much to the annoyance of my flatmates:
> 
> "Curse these stepses, we hatessss them!"
> ...


 LOL! I'd forgotten that! Those steps are lethal.

If I'm having a cooked breakfast, or a BLT or something I say: 'Tomatoes, sausages, nice crispy bacon!'

If one of my housemates is cooking it I shout: 'What are you doing? Put it out, put it out!'

Surprisingly they are more tolerant of these random screamings than your flat-mates. But then we did also do 'What if The Matrix was filmed with British accents'... quite funny, but you probably had to be there... (Try delivering the line 'It seems you have been living two lives, Mr Anderson' in a scally Liverpool accent')


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 14, 2003)

When I find things that relate to LOTR I qoute a few words, like "Fool of a Took" and "give me a momemt for pity's sake". Sometimes I speak like "Poor Smeagol". Words I use everyday and everywhere are "alas" and "ere" for before. I know there are more. Oh well. Alas.

Peregrin Took


----------



## Snaga (Jan 15, 2003)

If your friend, who we shall call Fred for the sake of argument is missing try: 'Tell me, where is Fred? For I much desired to talk to him?' (The correct response is to say in a Cate Blanchett creepy Galadriel voice: 'He has fallen into shadow')

If one of your friends is too noisy tell them: 'You draw far too much attention to yourself. That is no trinket you carry!'

If someone ignores your advice, try telling them 'So, you have chosen... DEATH!'

But the best of all... if you are ever late for a class and your teacher complains just say: 'A student is never late. He always arrives precisely when he means to!' (I'm continually late, but my lecturers won't play ball and complain... very inconsiderate of them really )


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *It doesn't matter if he stole it from you, you care not. *



'Tis true. I care not!



> _Originally posted by Legolam _
> *Ever since Snaga said this climbing the stairs to my flat, I've taken to repeating it, much to the annoyance of my flatmates:
> 
> "Curse these stepses, we hatessss them!"
> ...



Hehe. That's soo funny! But Snaga's Gollum voice is scary. I try to get him to do it as little as possible. 



> _Originally posted by snaga1 _
> *LOL! I'd forgotten that! Those steps are lethal.
> 
> If I'm having a cooked breakfast, or a BLT or something I say: 'Tomatoes, sausages, nice crispy bacon!'
> ...



Hehe.  You're silly. You and your housemates make me laugh and I don't even live with them.
Tell The Joes I say hi. 



> _Originally posted by snaga1 _
> *If your friend, who we shall call Fred for the sake of argument is missing try: 'Tell me, where is Fred? For I much desired to talk to him?' (The correct response is to say in a Cate Blanchett creepy Galadriel voice: 'He has fallen into shadow')
> 
> If one of your friends is too noisy tell them: 'You draw far too much attention to yourself. That is no trinket you carry!'
> ...



You could try lobbing things at them through class. That might make them mad enough to call you out on your tardiness later.


----------



## Rangerdave (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snaga1 _
> *But the best of all... if you are ever late for a class and your teacher complains just say: 'A student is never late. He always arrives precisely when he means to!' (I'm continually late, but my lecturers won't play ball and complain... very inconsiderate of them really ) *



Thats truly funny, I use the same line when I am late to lecture. (which I often am) Of course, I change the word student to professor. But fear not, I am very rarely more than five or six minutes behind.

RD


----------



## Éomond (Jan 18, 2003)

I've shall quite a bit now, and I say some Old English from reading the Sil.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 24, 2003)

The funny thing is, the other day I was late to Freehand Drawing and my teacher told me "You're late". I muttered "A wizard is never late" and my teacher asked me what I said. He got kind of irritated when I replied "nothing". It was rather funny because normally I never do that kind of stuff, but ever since I read LOTR... I don't know....

Whenever I start saying old English things like from Sil, people tell me I talk funny...


----------



## redline2200 (Jan 25, 2003)

I have started to use the word perverted to mean "distorted" instead of implying something sexual. I guess it's sad that that word has come to that.


----------

